# SSL Verbindung aber Server wird erst im Programm festgelegt



## Lay-C (9. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

Mein Problem hat mit meinem schon hier ( http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=82237 ) beschriebenen Problem zu tun.

Es geht darum dass ich ein Programm schreibe, das eine SSL Verbindung aufbauen soll, der Server wird aber über einen Parameter (Applet) mitgegeben, allerdings sollen möglichst außer dem jar keine anderen Dateien auf dem Server gespeichert werden, also kein keystore.

Aber um einen festen keystore im Applet zu speichern bräuchte ich von allen Servern zu denen die Verbindung aufgebaut wird die Zertifikate, allerdings können ständig Server dazukommen.

Da ich diese nicht kenne würde ich gerne wissen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt zur Laufzeit ein Serverzertifikat herunterzuladen und dieses dann in einen keystore zu packen.


----------



## Lay-C (9. Feb 2009)

Wenn keiner weiß ob es die Möglichkeit dazu gibt, gibt es vielleicht eine Möglichkeit einfach allen Zertifikaten zu vertrauen?

Ich finde über google leider keine Beispiele dazu.


----------



## HoaX (9. Feb 2009)

Mit nem eigenen TrustManager + SSLSocketFactory geht das ganz leicht, hab ich selbst schon damit gemacht. Reichlich Code dazu gibts bei Google


----------



## Lay-C (9. Feb 2009)

Ich such ja schon die ganze Zeit bei google... aber irgendwie such ich falsch... und aus der API für den TrustManager bzw für die TrustManagerFactory werd ich auch nich schlau.

Und mein SSL Socket erstelle ich auch mit:


```
SocketFactory socketFactory = SSLSocketFactory.getDefault();
	        socket = socketFactory.createSocket(host, port);
```

Also liegts ja eigentlich nur am TrustManager oder?


----------



## Lay-C (9. Feb 2009)

Ok... hab jetzt doch was gefunden...

Danke nochmal.


----------

